# Thermoelectric wood stove for charging electronics and cooking



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet!

http://www.biolitestove.com/NextGen_Cook_Stove.html

Balconey or backyard cooking!! A med/large backpack full of dead dried sticks should last you about 3 days cooking at home. Save on the gas stove or electric stove and know it'll keep on going when the lights are out.


----------

